# 16 stone, to heavy to ride or not???



## nutty mare!! (17 May 2010)

Hi i was just woundering what peoples oppinion was of someone weighing 16stone and riding, i have a friend who has just decided to take up riding and was told at one perticular place that they wudnt take her, and that the weight limit was 13stone (i think!) as u can imagine i think this upset her!, i understand that you have to look at a few things when it comes to matching the weight of a rider to horse, e.g how old the horse is, what breed, and also how a person rides, so i wud be interested in hearing if their are people out their who( and please dont take this the wrong way!!)  are on the plus size,and what type of horses are you riding?, this would be much appriceated and if nothing else i think it wud help my friend to feel a little better about herself xxxxx 
       ( please excuse the spelling mistakes!!!)


----------



## galaxy (17 May 2010)

No, I don't think she's too heavy.

I think the problem is that not many riding schools have big enough horses to cater for that type of client.  Although I think 13stone is a little light!  they can't teach many men!!!  Most schools I have heard of with weight limits are around 15 stone.


----------



## Benji1 (17 May 2010)

Hey, 

I know plenty of plus size people who ride - and to be honest, riding schools, particuarly if they are smaller often don't have 'weight carriers'.. if you are in the North and can get to Reeth I happen to know of a place that has a Clydedale cross dales (just over 15 hh) that can carry 16 st easily and a cob that can carry 15 stone.


----------



## soulfull (17 May 2010)

I know several people of similar size on here ride their own and other peoples horses.   There are many horses able to carry the weight, but also to carry a novice rider of that weight are generally bigger type and not many riding schools have them these days for several reasons

they cost more to keep,  not many novices what to ride such big horses

While I feel for your friend at the end of the day they are their horses and it is their choice


----------



## UnaB (17 May 2010)

Riding schools are quite strict on weights as the horses will often do several lessons a day, every day.  And like someone else said, they often dont have the real weight carriers at riding schools.


----------



## Sparkles (17 May 2010)

Problem with riding schools is the amount of work the horses are in, it's not necesarily fair on them to have regular clients that weight on their horses because of how many lessons they do in a day/week and they could have a few people per day coming in for lessons at that weight, etc, which adds alot to the horse as they usually won't have a huge amount of 'heavy' build horses, ie, heavyweight cobs, draft breeds, etc. Also because a new rider to start with can generally sit a lot heavier until they learn their core balance, etc and ride lighter and more balanced it's a lot of extra stress and wear on the horses how they derive their income from. 

I'd be looking at the Draft breeds, Full Irish Draughts, Heavy Gypsy cobs etc. Anything short coupled, sturdy built and a good amount of bone.

[None meant offensively....only from previously working at a riding school myself and had this problem also, as we only had 1 true weight carrying horse there which was capable ourselves.]


----------



## JessPickle (17 May 2010)

My dad rides, and is always between 15.5-16 stone however he is just over 6ft3 and very fit.  (he ran a half marathon in a decent time recently)  I think it depends on proportions a lot, you don't mention your friends height in the post.  I work at a RS and they go on case by case.  However they do obviously have to have some kind of limit as the horses already have a fair bit to do.

My dad rides Pickle, ours 17.1hh clydie x, he is 18 years old now and manages fine


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (17 May 2010)

I used to ride a 17.3hh TB at a riding school when I was doing my NVQ there when I was 15 1/2 stone (I'm 5'9"). I also rode that year, a sturdy cob type which was about 15hh at a holiday riding center in Woolacombe which did have a weight limit of 13 stone or something like that but the instructor there said there was nothing wrong with my riding and let me go on the holiday ride!

BUT, I was not a beginner rider though so that may have made the difference with both places letting me ride.

I don't agree with the mentality that horses are delicate flowers and no one over 7st should be allowed to ride after all, horses ARE beasts of burden and have been so since man domesticated them but as long as the horses's build is appropriate to the size (height and weight) and ability of the rider, then no, I do not think your friend is too heavy at all. 
The riding school your friend rang, may have just had small ponies or smallish horses available.


----------



## gnubee (17 May 2010)

A lot round here limit at 12/13st, and even at that limit you would tend to be stuck on one or two horses, which are unlikely to give you the full range of experience which you would really want as a beginner.  

IME the way heavier people get to ride at riding schools is either to go to the rubbishey places where they arent so bothered about welfare (but where the teaching is usually of a similar quality to their welfare standards), or go to one of the proper "equestrian centre" type places which will have some nice big dressage horses etc. capable of carrying the weight comfortably. Downside to the second is they are expensive, so will often put beginners off by the price.


----------



## Spit That Out (17 May 2010)

She isn't too big/heavy to ride but many Riding Schools have weight limits due to the type of horses they have available for their clients.
One Riding School near us has a weight limit of 15st and the other no limit at all but they do have a couple of shires and chunky cobs.
Maybe phone around and find out if there are any other schools near by.
I am "plus sized" myself but riding and owning horses since a child i've always been lucky enough to not have to restrict myself to Riding Schools but all my horses have been chunky cobs, a clydesdale and now a shire x TB so you have to be realistic about what type of horse she can ride...Saying that horses can cope with more than you think...I mean before cars all shape and sized people rode to get around.
Someone in an earlier post made a comment that bigger horses cost more to keep and i would like to say that my Clydesdale eats less than my friends warmblood that eats buckets of mixed foods...I have 2 feed bins which contains Happy Hoof (chaff) and Fibre nuts she has 6 and thats not including the cocktail of vits, mins, powders and liquids!!!
The only way i can see them costing more is if they haven't got the clients to ride the bigger horse on a regular basis and a lighter horse could be used in more lessons/more popular.
Also you don't have to be overweight to be a heavy rider...Thinner people still bounce on horses backs when trotting, pull saddles round when mounting and lean out of position causing stress on the back.
It's a shame that the horse world is so sizest but i think most sports are?!!?


----------



## nutty mare!! (17 May 2010)

thankyou all for your replies, i pritty much told her the same things as your replys say, but i just think it makes her feel better to hear it off otha people, i can understand how she must feel, its like everything these days, everyone has to look like a model!! much appriceated thanks x x x x x


----------



## JessPickle (17 May 2010)

I think its silly to say the horse world is sizest! its just a fact of life isn't it! My dad lost weight so he could ride! Its only fair on the horses.  My boy is on working livery, and is probably one of the largest horses they have, I respect the fact the RS havent put the weight limit too high as its just helping to put less strain on him.    The fact I have my boy on working livery just proves I am not against larger people riding, but its a sport and in general in order to take part in a sport you need to be at some level of fitness!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (17 May 2010)

Problem is, that you need to do a sport to lose the weight! When I was pregnant, I went up to 15 1/2 stone and the weight stayed even after my son came out, LOL! It was riding that helped me to get down to the weight I am now and help me stay at it.


----------



## Sparkles (17 May 2010)

Ditto, also just common sense really  If you've got a weight carrying horse then fine,it suits and is ideally matched for its rider/purpose. If you have a fine built, say hack type horse, then it's not designed for weight carrying. 

If they have the horses, they'll do it. If not, they can't. It's not offensive, just realistic.


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

and in the end, if us 'biggies' were not meant to ride, they wouldnt make jods and jackets in our size, would they!!!!!


----------



## JessPickle (17 May 2010)

I am far from a skinny minny! I just think some people seem to expect to be able to ride whatever there size, even if they really are a silly weight/height (I am talking 4ft9 and 16 stone)


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

I know I have got to loose weight before I can ride again, but I had Benson for almost 10 years, he was a dutch warmblood, and never showed any problems with carrying my 17 stone.  I know its pointless me looking at a fine thouroughbred, I need something with lots of bone, irish draught has been recommended to me.


----------



## pastie2 (17 May 2010)

Men in the hunting field are often that weight and ride big rangy horses, but they can ride and not sitting like a sack of unballanced spuds. I dont think a woman should ever weigh 16 stone, there is no need to be that obese, if I was that weight and wanted to ride I would go on a diet first. I know that this might be an unpopular post. Just stay on the sofa or do something about it. Sorry.


----------



## nutty mare!! (17 May 2010)

very funny!!, i knw wot u mean, my friend is about 5ft 7, i personaly think she carries the weight well, i have let her on my chuncky monkey (15h cob) i just hope she finds sumwhere to go and nt be put off!! xxxxx


----------



## otter2 (17 May 2010)

my yard has a riding school too and they have one huge horse that would easily carry 16stone, but he never gets used in the riding school because there just isn't anyone that size who has lessons, so unless a riding school had the facilities to have essentially a field ornament who occasionally gets ridden, catering for the larger rider isn't economical!
plus, because he's so big not many other people want to ride him, especially if they don't have to! huge horses can be pretty scary for beginners!


----------



## alainax (17 May 2010)

As has been said, riding schools tend to run lower that the 20% rule alot of us believe in. (an old rule - some evidence here - http://www.horsesciencenews.com/35/how-much-weight-can-a-horse-carry)

for reasons already mentioned ie higher work load, novice riders etc. 

I worked at a riding school when i  weighed 15stone, i always got the bigger horses to ride. I was very fit and agile rider. 

At home i rode a 15hh tbx, competed succesully and live into his early thirties with not a single health problem.

(ive lost weight now lol)


----------



## nutty mare!! (17 May 2010)

i think that cud be quite hertful to say sumthing like that, there was no need, i was trying to make my friend feel better, but think she might go home in floods of tears now!!


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

pastie2 said:



			Men in the hunting field are often that weight and ride big rangy horses, but they can ride and not sitting like a sack of unballanced spuds. I dont think a woman should ever weigh 16 stone, there is no need to be that obese, if I was that weight and wanted to ride I would go on a diet first. I know that this might be an unpopular post. Just stay on the sofa or do something about it. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

So a 16st man is ok to ride, and wouldnt sit like a sack of spuds, but a 16 stone woman would.!!! Its people like you that make me so angry. What difference does it make if you are male or female? 16 stone is 16 stone!  I find your comments extremely rude and completely un necessary.


----------



## pastie2 (17 May 2010)

5ft7 and 16 stone is obese, people often say it is in their genes or their build, it is food and exercise, there were no fat POWs in prision camps during the 2nd world war. I would be ashamed to go to a riding establishment at that weight and expect them to be able to caterto my requirements!


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

but that still does not explain why its okay for a 16 stone man to ride, but not a 16 stone woman?


----------



## PurplePickle (17 May 2010)

Absolutely not, I should images alot of male riders are this weight if not more. Obivously depends on the horse type 


Riding schools used to always have a big heavy cob available is that not the case any more~? having said that Ive ridden ISHs at my heaviest of 16stone and non of them had issues at all 

Havent read the replies as Im sure there are some rude fatist comments amongst them


----------



## nutty mare!! (17 May 2010)

benson21 said:



			So a 16st man is ok to ride, and wouldnt sit like a sack of spuds, but a 16 stone woman would.!!! Its people like you that make me so angry. What difference does it make if you are male or female? 16 stone is 16 stone!  I find your comments extremely rude and completely un necessary.
		
Click to expand...

i totaly agree with you, i am by no means a skinny minny im about 14 and a half stone  , but i wud never say sumthin like that, its people like them that put people like my friend off


----------



## pastie2 (17 May 2010)

benson21 said:



			but that still does not explain why its okay for a 16 stone man to ride, but not a 16 stone woman?
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry benson, I am well aware that you have had the most awful time and my thoughts have been with you. All I am trying to say is that a 16 stone man is not necessarily overweight. He would be fit and active and would have the ability to ride a fit quality hunter. I know I came over sexist, but women are not generally as heavy as men unless they are overweight.


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

sorry, did I say something in my comment that offended you nutty mare?


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

and I am sorry too, I just cant see how you can say a 16 st woman is unfit and obese, and a 16 stone man is fit and healthy.  Surely its got to be one or the other?


----------



## Sparkles (17 May 2010)

No...I think she was agreeing with you Benson lol


----------



## alainax (17 May 2010)

pastie2 said:



			I am sorry benson, I am well aware that you have had the most awful time and my thoughts have been with you. All I am trying to say is that a 16 stone man is not necessarily overweight. He would be fit and active and would have the ability to ride a fit quality hunter. I know I came over sexist, but women are not generally as heavy as men unless they are overweight.
		
Click to expand...

However... you cant tar everyone with the same brush! I climbed a mountain at alot heavier than 16stone and was quicker, more agile and less out of breath that my 11stone friend. 

And similarly some men carry alot of weight around thier stomachs which is alot more unhealthy that a big hipped/thighed woman. 
Some heavy people are unfit, some arent, just like thier equine counterparts.


----------



## pastie2 (17 May 2010)

nutty mare!! said:



			i totaly agree with you, i am by no means a skinny minny im about 14 and a half stone  , but i wud never say sumthin like that, its people like them that put people like my friend off
		
Click to expand...

I might take you more seriously if I could understand your english!


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

thats me just being thick then!!! LOL!!! sensitive subject to get me talking on!!!


----------



## nutty mare!! (17 May 2010)

no not at all benson 21, i was actually agreeing with u, im sorry if it seemed that way, im abit new with the forums, did i do something the wrong way?!! lol


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

also visually wise, which I know isnt important, I went to an event yesterday where this little dot of a woman, no more than a size 8, about 5ft 5 tall was riding a beautiful 16.2hh irish draught, and she looked like a pea on a drum!!!


----------



## Sparkles (17 May 2010)

Lol XD I'm staying well out. Deep waters... hell hath no fury... and all of that.
:S

I think brave or stupid for putting that extremely offensive original post comment publically tbh.


*popcorn*

Want some? 

Or the ever famous jelly tots!


----------



## otter2 (17 May 2010)

i've got pringles  wouldn't mind some jelly tots though


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

exactly!!! I think there is always a nice way of putting things, no need to be offensive and make sweeping statements.  as I have always been taught, if you cant think of anything nice to say, dont say anything.


----------



## pastie2 (17 May 2010)

Its a question of dead weight and live weight, a 16 stone man experienced rider who is fit and not fat, men are generally heavier than women, is going to ride lighter than a 16 stone novice rider. Be it a bloody woman or man. Its a fact.


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

and popcorn, jelly tots and pringles would get me to 18 stone!!! and then what would I be!!! more than obese!!!!


----------



## pastie2 (17 May 2010)

benson21 said:



			and popcorn, jelly tots and pringles would get me to 18 stone!!! and then what would I be!!! more than obese!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is that what you really want benson?


----------



## somethingorother (17 May 2010)

I don't think it's too heavy to find a horse that you can ride, and i understand you need to do a sport to lose weight (generic 'you' not specific person). But horses backs were not really made to carry weight, which is why correct schooling is essential to get them to bring their backs up and use it as a bridge. If a bridge was curving downwards it would not hold weight. This is what a horses back naturally does. Over time i do not think this is good for any horses back. 16 stone is over 2 of me, and i'm not a stick insect. Unless you are 10ft tall, which would be double my height, then that's like 2 of me sat on a horse, and i would never do that over a long period of time. No matter how big my horse, i would also unlikely let anyone do it either for more than say 20 mins once a week. And i would have to have a very fit, well muscled top lined horse for that. Most riding school horses are not worked corrctly enough for this required muscle. It's MUSCLE that matters, not bone!

So i think it is unfair to be 16stone, not try be be as light as possible and expect to ride. If you need a sport to lose weight then do one where you're not sat on a living thing. 16 stone is heavy. If you are not fat and are naturally 16 stone (pretty much not going to be for a woman) then fine, you can rest assured you are not putting extra strain on the horses back. Similarly, if you get a horse that 'can' carry 16 stone (not that i think they 'should' have to) and lose weight over time so that it does not have to carry that weight for a prolonged period of time, then i also agree with that. 

I just see no need to subject a horse to that kind of weight with no intention of being as light as possible. If 16stone is as light as you can be because you're a tall muscly man, then fine. If you're an average heigh woman who is capible of losing some then i think you should before riding. 

I don't give a fig if you're 60 stone as long as you're not sat on a horse, or me.


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

of course not, in an ideal world I would be a size 10, blond haired, stunning figure that could ride like the proffesionals.  But who lives in an ideal world?  I know I dont!!


----------



## RuthnMeg (17 May 2010)

Just for the record - according to some diet club thingy me-bob that my OH is into (it won't last long lol) I typed in all my stats - and it claims Iam obese! I am 5'4'', wear size 14 clothes and come in at 10.5 st - to be 'healthy' I have to weigh between 7.5 st - 9st, under that and I would be 'underweight' (or dead if it really WAS me) above that and under 10.5st I'd be over wieght.... in my eyes its a load of old trollop!! Iam fit and healthy, I ride and cycle and have just taken up running (god help me) and to put the shock factor into this thread even more, me and OH have entered the London Marathon 2011 (god help me more).
When it come to riding schools, I CAN see their point of having a weight limit, but 15 st caters for more of the heavier novice riders, I see no point in having that limit at only 13st. Saying that - I have yet to see a RS with scales to put the riders to the test??!
As for men v women? - I see no relivance in that comment at all - a persons weight is their weight whether or not they are male or female. Could say the same thing about not be able to cater for people over 6ft tall ... don't get that do you and yet it could have an effect on balance too??


----------



## pastie2 (17 May 2010)

somethingorother said:



			I don't think it's too heavy to find a horse that you can ride, and i understand you need to do a sport to lose weight (generic 'you' not specific person). But horses backs were not really made to carry weight, which is why correct schooling is essential to get them to bring their backs up and use it as a bridge. If a bridge was curving downwards it would not hold weight. This is what a horses back naturally does. Over time i do not think this is good for any horses back. 16 stone is over 2 of me, and i'm not a stick insect. Unless you are 10ft tall, which would be double my height, then that's like 2 of me sat on a horse, and i would never do that over a long period of time. No matter how big my horse, i would also unlikely let anyone do it either for more than say 20 mins once a week. And i would have to have a very fit, well muscled top lined horse for that. Most riding school horses are not worked corrctly enough for this required muscle. It's MUSCLE that matters, not bone!

So i think it is unfair to be 16stone, not try be be as light as possible and expect to ride. If you need a sport to lose weight then do one where you're not sat on a living thing. 16 stone is heavy. If you are not fat and are naturally 16 stone (pretty much not going to be for a woman) then fine, you can rest assured you are not putting extra strain on the horses back. Similarly, if you get a horse that 'can' carry 16 stone (not that i think they 'should' have to) and lose weight over time so that it does not have to carry that weight for a prolonged period of time, then i also agree with that. 

I just see no need to subject a horse to that kind of weight with no intention of being as light as possible. If 16stone is as light as you can be because you're a tall muscly man, then fine. If you're an average heigh woman who is capible of losing some then i think you should before riding. 

I don't give a fig if you're 60 stone as long as you're not sat on a horse, or me.
		
Click to expand...

Thank god, the voice of reason! Are you the only one that realises that I am not being fatest, just factual.


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

I am finding this discussion fascinating!  I put a thread up a few months ago saing I was 17 st, size 22, what sort of horse should I be looking at?  I had so much support then, people posting pictures of themselves, some of them heavier than me, and only one person out of, I think 93 responses, said what about trying to loose some weight.  Fair enough comment, but circumstances stop me at the mo.  Just amazes me that 2 posts asking the same sort of questions can get completely different responses.


----------



## brighthair (17 May 2010)

I think a lot of people think 16 stone is HUGE. Thats me in my sig, on a 16hh horse, how much would you say I weighed there?


----------



## brighthair (17 May 2010)

Here's a bigger version. Please ignore my head I have no idea what I am doing!


----------



## otter2 (17 May 2010)

about 14 1/2 stone? maybe more/less, it's hard to tell though as the picture is so small! and it looks like you are quite tall..


----------



## somethingorother (17 May 2010)

To be fair, there are only 2 of us really that are giving different responses to this. I understand your situation and that everyones situation is different benson 21. And i also understand from that last thread, which i refrained from commenting on, that when you are back to health you intend to lose some weight again. This i do not have a problem with because you are at least trying to minimise the issue by buying a suitable horse (as much as can be build wise) and not planning on it being a long term situation. It is when an undermuscled horse is subjected to high weight over numerous years that i see a problem. If riding schools allowed 16stone people to ride, this is the risk they run.

I think if you want to ride and you weight a lot, then do, but at least try to do something about it. If the horse is going to carry you and you could make his job easier, then i don't see what's not to do. We spend so much on correct tack for comfort etc, so why not spend a bit of time on something about ourselves which could make them more comfortable. We spend money on training to be better riders for our horses, why not be lighter as well? 

I don't want to be offensive, it's just my logic of how i see things. A friend is coming to see my share on friday and she will not be riding because she is far too big. It's a fact. He's also lost top line from winter and being out of work, and anything over my 8stone (ok, lets say 10) is a bit much for him at the mo (in any real amount of work over a quick potter), even though he is a chunky crabbet arab (looks like he should easily carry over 12 stone, maybe over 14, but someone who was 14stone sat on him and he nearly collapsed because of lack of topline)


----------



## RuthnMeg (17 May 2010)

brighthair said:



			I think a lot of people think 16 stone is HUGE. Thats me in my sig, on a 16hh horse, how much would you say I weighed there?
		
Click to expand...

corr - your tall!! I always look like a pea on a drum on 16hh lol
I also agree, peoples perseption of weight is wrong, 16 st might make someone who at 5ft look big, but at 6ft look thin and healthy and therefore wouldn't be questioned if they should turn up at a RS.


----------



## brighthair (17 May 2010)

_Charli_ said:



			about 14 1/2 stone? maybe more/less, it's hard to tell though as the picture is so small! and it looks like you are quite tall..
		
Click to expand...

bigger photo now up, and I'm 5ft10


----------



## brighthair (17 May 2010)

Ruthnmeg said:



			corr - your tall!! I always look like a pea on a drum on 16hh lol
I also agree, peoples perseption of weight is wrong, 16 st might make someone who at 5ft look big, but at 6ft look thin and healthy and therefore would be questioned if they should turn up at a RS.
		
Click to expand...

well he has meant to be 16hh - I think he was really 15.2hh and very narrow so didn't take up my leg. I only popped on him to test a saddle out


----------



## pastie2 (17 May 2010)

benson21 said:



			I am finding this discussion fascinating!  I put a thread up a few months ago saing I was 17 st, size 22, what sort of horse should I be looking at?  I had so much support then, people posting pictures of themselves, some of them heavier than me, and only one person out of, I think 93 responses, said what about trying to loose some weight.  Fair enough comment, but circumstances stop me at the mo.  Just amazes me that 2 posts asking the same sort of questions can get completely different responses.
		
Click to expand...

Benson, if I had been though the trauma you have been through, I would be a complete wreck! To hell with the weight and anything else. I am sorry I did not mean to cause you unecessary grief, I just responded to a post. Iam sorry if I have been outspoken. I didnt mean to offend you.


----------



## otter2 (17 May 2010)

yeah so quite tall.. i don't know ahaha! but one of my best friends is 12 stoneish and she's smaller that you and shorter.. but people do carry weight differently! some people can be 9/10 stone but carry it all on their stomach and look huge or be 9/10 stone and it be evenly distributed and look average


----------



## benson21 (17 May 2010)

no offense taken, i think we just should agree to disagree. x


----------



## pastie2 (17 May 2010)

benson21 said:



			no offense taken, i think we just should agree to disagree. x
		
Click to expand...

OK Benson, love you.!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyWoozle (17 May 2010)

The weight thing is an issue for me as I have a large friend who I'm sure would like to ride my horse and it just wouldn't be appropriate (and I don't want to tell her... but I wouldn't let her on horse no matter what).

My mum and others like to point out that there are plenty of good sized men that go out and hunt all day on horses the size of mine (16.2 ISH) and smaller so my friend could easily plod around, but I just don't think it's right. I don't believe that my horse was designed to carry that kind of weight (I would guess 17 stone at least, no offense to anyone this size as I'm sure some horses can carry this weight). I do think that a fit, proportionate and balanced rider, whether male or female, is very different to the equivalent weight in an unbalanced novice. I think pastie's point was more that a 16 stone man is more likely to be fitter and healthier than a woman, in general, as they are usually taller and stronger etc.

I used to weigh over 13 1/2 stone and now I weigh little over 11 and I am particularly pleased with this as it opens up doors for me when riding. I can ride smaller horses without feeling as though they're struggling at all (no guilt!) and I just feel more comfortable on the bigger ones too. In fact, I'm trying to lose a bit more! 

OP - I don't think that your 16 stone friend should be put off riding at all. I just think that she should try not to be offended if she is limited to certain horses, after all, the owners probably only have the best interests of their horses at heart. I hope that she is able to find somewhere to learn and perhaps she will find it good motivation to lose a little weight if not (I mean if she would like to).


----------



## Wishful (17 May 2010)

16 stone will probably be marginal for most riding schools - riding is generally quite a girly activity and a horse big enough to carry that sort of weight would be potentially uncomfortable for other novices, both with height and width of saddle.   So the horse will cost a lot in shoes and keep, will require a new saddle, and if they should come up lame, or off colour they have to put the client on something else, or cancel.  Neither is ideal, or particularly worthwhile economically.  There are also plenty of sports which can help lose weight which do not involve being on a horse.  I view horse riding as my reward for keeping my weight down and going running and walking up hills.  When I've made my target weight, I will try and find a share horse, until then, I will continue with occasional treks and maybe lessons when I have some more money...

The trekking stables I go to probably goes up to about 15 to 16 stone - they have a couple of shire cross cobs.  Both ride pretty big, but it's always a shock on the way down off the larger of the two - 17hh is a long way down, you're still coming down when you think you should have landed.  But as a trekking stables/tourist attraction, they need a couple of horses for the dads to ride when they are dragged by the rest of the family.  Some of the smaller regulars also ride them (including me), but a lot, including my OH would rather not as they struggle to get their legs around the larger horses, or feel sore from the stretch.

I think that 16 stone can be a reasonable weight for a tall (6'4 plus) and relatively broadly built man.  Very few women are 6'4, and most women are lighter in build than most men.  That said my OH is 6' and about right for his build at 70 kg.  He's a light build anyway and seems to have light bones, so the ideal weight completely depends on body type.  There's plenty of other men who'd be ridiculously skinny at 70kg at 6' tall.


----------



## fitzaud2 (17 May 2010)

She's not too heavy to ride, but as was said before alot of riding schools dont have a horse to carry that weight. It's not very fair on your friend, I can just imagine how horrible it must have been. I worked in a riding school along time ago, and at the time, she had a few horses that would carry weight, but at the moment, she has nothing that would carry weight, because not every horse that will carry weight is suitable for a riding school, so it's quite difficult to find that type of horse. Hope it works out for your friend, she deserves to learn how to ride!!


----------



## Donkeymad (17 May 2010)

Regardless of being a novice or experienced rider, a 16 stone person can easily be accomodated by a arge number of horses.
Riding schools ten to have a weight limit of approx 12 stone, not because anything over is too heavy, but because of the hours and number of riders a horse has to carry.


----------



## PeterNatt (17 May 2010)

What about the knights in armour who weighed anything up to 20 stones as dead weight?  Any of the traditional native breeds of horses should be easily capable of carrying 16 stones.


----------



## jensheff26 (18 May 2010)

very interesting thread im 5ft 5 no skinny minnie and about 14st i have a ish at 16hh and a 14.2hh cob whom i ride both regularly, i can go out for hours hacking and they both enjoy it and carry me easily, i think most horses would carry a decent amount of weight (unless your 30st trying to ride a 15hh tb) i would say whatever your weight there is a horse for you somewhere so get out there and enjoy your passion for riding its worth it.


----------



## YorksG (18 May 2010)

My ex OH was a novice rider at approx 16 stones. We bought a ShirexClyde from a riding school, he learnt on her. I do not think his gender made any difference to the mare at all. She was quite capable of carrying him, as was the Appy mare we had then, who was 15.3 and built like a tank! My friend at 5'2" and approx the same weight also rode them both with no problem.


----------



## MontyandZoom (18 May 2010)

I think people totally underestimate how much horses can carry! I am 12 stone (prob more like 12.5 at the moment ) and I have a 14.3hh tb. Anyone who has met Zoom knows she is a skinny mini!!!!

HOWEVER, she is ex-polo and has happily carried grown-men as tall and heavy as me in high-goal matches. We hack/hunt/jump for hours and she is absolutely fine......her legs are a bit bowed from carrying my fatarse but never mind  Seriously though, she is fit and well and looking great.

I think riding schools are difference since the horses are often ridden several hours a day by novices, however my local place has a whole bunch of fatty cobs who could easily carry 16stone all day!


----------



## jendie (18 May 2010)

Riding schools near me wouldnt taake anyone above 12 stone so I bought my own horse. I have a chunky gypsy cob and an even chunkier Breton. 

both seem happy to carry my 15 stones.


----------



## Shysmum (18 May 2010)

the trekking centre I worked at had a limit of 13 stones


----------



## benson21 (18 May 2010)

One of our local hunts has a huntsman who I would guess has got to be 19-20 stone.  He goes out hunting all day on his id, and is at the races riding all day, on a horse that looks happy and comfortable. Fair enough, like I have said, I feel more comfortable if I can loose a stone before I ride again, that would take me down to 16 stone, and on certain horses, I feel I would be fine.


----------



## galaxy (18 May 2010)

I'd have to raise an eye to people who have put that men who hunt all day are good riders so their weight doesn't matter so much!  Really?  I'd have to disagree!  I've seen plenty blobbing about, not being able to ride as much as just not fall off!  Yes, the majority probably do ride well, there are also plenty that if you put in a school would fall off riding around a corner I'm quite sure!!!


To me 16 stone doesn't seem a lot.  Some people are just heavy without being obese!  When I tell people I am 10.5 stone people don't believe me.  I am 5ft 6 and a size 10 trouser and size 8 top.  I'm just heavy!  I used to be super super fit (I rowed) and was a size 8 top and bottom and the lightest I ever was was 9.5 stone!

So to me 16 stone isn't a lot more than me (seeing as they could be taller), and I might not be as tones as I used to be, but noone would call me big!  They don't believe because everyone says I'm really skinny.


----------



## benson21 (18 May 2010)

I must admit, when I first saw this huntsman, I raised my eyebrows at his size! I am not saying its perfect, but his horse, as far as I can see shows no sign of discomfort.
But I maybe wrong, he may not weigh anywhere near that, looks can be deceptive. I weigh 17 stone and am a size 22.  But the way I dress, people dont believeme, and think I am no more than a size 16.


----------



## emmaln (18 May 2010)

Helloo, i have been reading this thread but haven't posted yet but couldn't resist adding my two pence in! I constantly worry about being too big for my girls i am 5'4 and normally weigh about 12st i have a 16.1 ex racer and a 14.3 sec d x gypsy cob, i work very hard to ensure that both girls are back healthy and feel i am a light rider, the welshy is rising 4 so i have to be careful to ensure she is strong enough through her back to take me, although all my friends say i'm nuts and that she could carry much more i still worry. I think its sad to say people of a certain weight can't ride, and totally disagree with some of the comments on here you just need the right horse! I'm often asked to back horses for people but refuse unless they could easily carry alot more than me as i don't feel its fair to ask a youngster to carry me! I do take offence to people who automatically assume that larger people are unfit some yes but i walk the dog for 2 hours a day, work and care for 2 horses everyday and work a physical job so can't be that unfit! Anyways ramble over!


----------



## Kat (18 May 2010)

There are plenty of GOOD riding schools out there who will accept larger riders and will have suitable horses. 

I ride at a BHS approved riding school that is also a where to train centre. 

They have a full ID gelding who takes most of the large adult novices when they are just starting out. He used to be a masters horse so is used to carrying significant weight for much longer than he has to at a riding school and in more challenging conditions. He is getting on a bit now and has COPD so he doesn't do fast work or jumping but is hugely popular with beginners. He is quite useful though and is ridden even by larger children and teenagers so he earns his keep, it is more a question of them limiting his work for his health than his work being limited due to his size. 

After him they have three good chunky maxi cobs that can carry plenty of weight and are suitable for varying levels of rider right up to stage three. There are then three other who are only suitable for more competent riders, one an IDx is 16.3hh and a good hunter type, I've never seen her looking remotely troubled by anyone's weight and she would go x-c with well over 16stone and not even break a sweat. Then there is another ex hunt horse and a clydesdale cross. 

My husband weighs over 14 stone on a fat day and has plenty of choice of suitable horses with all of the above and a few of the less serious weight carriers at his disposal. In fact he's ridden a 14.2hh cob there and it has been his height rather than his weight that was the problem (for him, the horse wasn't bothered). 

The horses all get their backs checked very regularly by a physio and get whatever work is recommended done as often as required. There is no stinting on polypads and so on either, the proprietor knows that her horses are what pay her bills and she needs to keep them fit and comfortable. 

If I were your friend I would turn up to one of the larger equestrian centres in the area and ask them whether they can accomodate her. Tell her not to give her weight unless asked. Most places go on how you look much more than actual weight and will feel better being able to assess height and weight together. A short heavy person can easily be put on a gypsy cob type, or highland they are really efficient weight carriers, whereas a tall heavy person might be more of an issue as lots of tall horses are not good weight carriers. 

I'm sure she will find somewhere that will accomodate her.


----------



## ischa (18 May 2010)

shame your not in kent area
 i sold my shire to a rs about a year ago . he is happily taking big heavy men and woman around the school . but they are one rs that believes in big people riding so there are ones out there
if there isnt any has she every thought about finding a heavy weight carryer for loan  then hiring a riding instructor to give her lessons


----------



## Orangehorse (18 May 2010)

I think a limit of 12/13 stone is too light because a well covered woman of around 5' 6" could easily be that without looking too fat and most horses around 15 hh+ should be able to cope with that.  I get the point about riding school horses working hard, but they aren't going to be carrying the very heavy riders all day.  The trouble is if you are tiny and weigh about 8 stone than anything over 10 stones sounds vast.

What are the weight divisions for hunters/cobs, etc?  Think about TB point to points carrying 13 stone for 3 miles galloping and jumping, week in week out for the season.


----------



## JenHunt (18 May 2010)

I don't think she'd be too heavy at all... as you say it depends on the horse and the rider. How else do you think so many 'larger' men hunt all day everyday?!! 

Yes, there is an arguement about a fit, experienced rider versus a novice (and less riding fit) rider. BUT, at the end of the day 16 stone is 16 stone... no amount of fitness or experience takes that weight away!! same as standing in your stirrups doesn't make you lighter... it just changes where the weight is on the horse's back. 

and as for whether 16 stone is a 'healthy' or 'unhealthy' weight for anybody... I am 5'8" and weight about 14 stone and for me that isn't a healthy weight (and is something i'm working on), but a friend of mine is a 6'6" Royal Marine Commando, he weighs about 18 stone. Whilst his BMI classes him as OBESE!! there is no doubt that he's fit and healthy. Washboard stomach and all. He is taking part in a military challenge to "walk" the length of hadrians wall in under 24 hours carrying a full bergen (about 30kg). that's not something someone who is unfit could do IMO.

grrr. makes me so angry. *goes off to get popcorn*


----------



## Divasmum (18 May 2010)

It is worth going on the BHS website and looking at Riding Centres in your area. Then check with each one individually. A friend in the same situation did that last year and found somewhere really good. Where are you based?


----------



## _MizElz_ (18 May 2010)

I always find these weight threads so interesting! Everyone has their own views, but often it seems impossible to come up with a definitive answer...

Just out of interest, how much do you think I weigh from looking at this photo? And would you say I am too big for the horse? I am 5'2, and Ellie is 15.2 TB-type (although not a TB!)

Dont worry, you wont offend me - I have developed a thick skin over the years


----------



## pixiebee (18 May 2010)

benson21 said:



			also visually wise, which I know isnt important, I went to an event yesterday where this little dot of a woman, no more than a size 8, about 5ft 5 tall was riding a beautiful 16.2hh irish draught, and she looked like a pea on a drum!!!
		
Click to expand...

so? im size 8-10 and 5 ft and my horse is a 16.3hh tb!!!


----------



## CeeBee (18 May 2010)

One of our local riding schools also has a weight limit of 13 stone, but they say it is for insurance purposes.


----------



## JessPickle (18 May 2010)

As the owner of a horse that is on working livery, I think people need to understand that they can do up to 2hrs a day, which is already more than many.  I obviously will then sometimes ride him as well. Its just not realistic for him to have to carry around huge weights when he is used for the times he is.  A privately owned horse carrying more is very different as they would probably be more likely to do an hour a day at the most!


----------



## nutty mare!! (18 May 2010)

Hi divasmum, were based in staffordshire close to the south cheshire boarder xxx


----------



## wench (18 May 2010)

I think there is a large difference between an unfit person of sixteen stones slumped in the saddle and a fit person sat in the saddle.

I would quite happily let someone heavier thats a good rider take henry (16.3 chunky tb) hunting all day. However, no-one that heavy thats a beginner would be going anywhere near him.


----------

